# WAI vs CAI



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

I know its a stupid question, but I need to get the information right.

What is really the difference between the two as far as HP goes. I've heard and even read on another nissan board (can't remember which one) that the Warm Air Intake is used to gain top-end power whereas the CAI is used for low-end.

The write-up that I found pertained to the Altima SE-R so I was wondering if those types of gains were specifically for the SR20, a general statement, or simply false information.

Thanks


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There is an active discussion about this going on right now:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82878

Lew


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

in general its assumed that a short intake man. gives power at a high rpm range, while a long one gives low end power.


----------

